# Toro 180 power clear



## Stros snow (Mar 2, 2019)

Recieved a toro180 power clear model #38282 serial # 311013459 .
The issues is I don't know what year this blower is and it has a cracked carb on this.
I am trying to locate a manual so I can find out the OEM part to order for this blower.
Any help is appreciated.


----------



## gibbs296 (Jun 22, 2014)

I think it's here..https://www.toro.com/en/parts


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Is that what you needed ??

.


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

Welcome to the forum! Looks like this would be Toro's info for your model & serial number: 

https://www.toro.com/en/parts/partdetails/?id=35737

From the parts list, it appears that the complete carb is Toro part 119-1980. 

You can get an aftermarket carb for $16 on Amazon: 
https://www.amazon.com/Carburetor-119-1980-Power-Clear-blower/dp/B00MNJN1I4


----------

